

California opens driverless car competition with testing regulations - stevep2007
http://www.networkworld.com/community/blog/california-opens-driverless-car-competition-testing-regulations

======
stevep2007
These vehicles offer great promise, such as freeing the driver’s attention for
productivity or leisure, better safety and less congestion. It will be a
while, though, before we see these vehicles on the road. Autonomous vehicles
will move the Zip Car car-as-a-service concept forward when deployed, because
a subscribers would simply summon cars using an app.

